# Archery Stores in Pretoria



## Ububesi

You can try Archers Edge in Midrand....
Magnum Archery in Pretoria and The Bowshop in Pretoria......

Anything specific that you are looking for or favourite brands?


----------



## INGOZI

The most reliable brands....
together with the best prices....
and the best customer service in the industry.... ARCHERS EDGE MIDRAND


----------



## Ampie

I do most of my shopping at Magnum Archery, get excellent service there, and, as they stock Mathews, Hoyt , usually have all I need. They also have a range if you want to throw a few arrows.


----------



## Bayfield

Thanks for the info, guys. Good to know that we can stop and get some stuff on our way to the camp, in case somebody forgets to pack everything, or just needs to buy something extra.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Archers Edge......


----------



## ASG

Bayfield,

I will depend on the route taken to Thabazimbi by your outfitter.

If you are going via Pretoria, then The Bowshop or Magnum Archery would be the best options.
If you are travelling via Brits, then Archers Edge in Midrand, Pot Shot Archery in Randburg or Arrow Rest Archery in Brits would be best. Arrow rest is on the Thabazimbi Brits road and will require no detour at all.

On the other hand, why not stop at the pro shop in Thabazimbi? I can't recall the name off hand but there is one and they stock most of the popular brands.

Which outfitter will you be hunting with?


----------



## Bayfield

ASG said:


> Bayfield,
> 
> I will depend on the route taken to Thabazimbi by your outfitter.
> 
> If you are going via Pretoria, then The Bowshop or Magnum Archery would be the best options.
> If you are travelling via Brits, then Archers Edge in Midrand, Pot Shot Archery in Randburg or Arrow Rest Archery in Brits would be best. Arrow rest is on the Thabazimbi Brits road and will require no detour at all.
> 
> On the other hand, why not stop at the pro shop in Thabazimbi? I can't recall the name off hand but there is one and they stock most of the popular brands.
> 
> Which outfitter will you be hunting with?


I will be hunting with Dries Visser Safaris. I have been there 3 times before, and I have been very satisfied so far.


----------



## ASG

Bayfield,

Dries knows exactly where the pro shop in Thabazimbi is. You actually drive right past it on your way to the ranch.

What's on your wishlist this time round? After 3 trips you've probably taken most of the available species or are you looking at improving some previous trophies?


----------



## Hoyt-man

Magnum Archery in Pta is the best. They are closed on Mondays, so do not make the same mistake as I did and try and go there on Monday.

They have a lot of stock, and if they do not have it in store and they do stock it, they can usually get from their other branches.


----------



## Bushkey

Hoyt-man said:


> Magnum Archery in Pta is the best. They are closed on Mondays, so do not make the same mistake as I did and try and go there on Monday.
> 
> They have a lot of stock, and if they do not have it in store and they do stock it, they can usually get from their other branches.


I have to agree. It is not the greatest of roads, and they don't stock my brand of bow, but they stock all the accessories I am interested in and more. It is probably the best stocked store in the country, and I have only had good service from Ceppie and his employees.


----------



## ASG

For sure!

They really do have a lot of stock vs other stores. I suppose being one of the oldest Pro shops in the country is one reason for it?:wink:


----------



## Bayfield

ASG said:


> Bayfield,
> 
> Dries knows exactly where the pro shop in Thabazimbi is. You actually drive right past it on your way to the ranch.
> 
> What's on your wishlist this time round? After 3 trips you've probably taken most of the available species or are you looking at improving some previous trophies?


Yes, you are right, ASG, I have taken quite a few, but there are still many left on the species list. Like you say, some needs improving, so we'll see when opportunity knocks. My first priority this year is a Black Wildebeest.


----------



## ASG

Bayfield,

The Black wildebeest certainly is a beautiful animal. Remember to ensure that Dries organises you a TOPS permit for one. They have now been added to the Threatened Or Protected Species list for South Africa and require a seperate permit to hunt and transport.


----------



## 1400wannabe

ASG said:


> For sure!
> 
> They really do have a lot of stock vs other stores. I suppose being one of the oldest Pro shops in the country is one reason for it?:wink:


You know what they say. Businesses get to be the oldest because they are the best. Does anybody know how long they have been in the business? I heard almost 20 years?


----------



## ASG

Almost 20 years is quite correct.
I think it's actually 18 at the moment. I'm sure Hoyt - Man will be able to give us a more accurate figuer. Perhaps even a date?


----------

